# Summering out orchid collection on L I



## L I Jane (May 28, 2007)

Finally finished dragging & lots of repotting but that's always a chore in progress..The 1st three canopied benches plus trays underneath the 2nd have the paphs but there are a few more scattered elsewhere 










On pic 2 the phrags are on the very end on long metal shelf holding deep metal baskets on top of the 4 pails for support for the very tall ones so they won't blow over.The canopied bench which is hard to see is against the fence holding my masd & phals


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Nice, I hope it doesn't get boiling hot there like the City.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2007)

Jane, you really need more plants, girl! oke:


----------



## Equestris (May 29, 2007)

Interesting to see how you do it Jane; you are so tidy and organized!  Under the trees looks like a perfect spot--do you do this every summer? I can almost see the squirrels eyeing your babies from here. ha!

I want to try putting some out this year, but my conditions are so different from yours with all our wind and cold nights. I'm feeling a little chicken!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2007)

Tidy, organized, protected, easy access. Great setup!


----------



## TADD (May 29, 2007)

Impressive! Mine is puny in comparison.


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2007)

Where does the collection go the rest of the year?


----------



## L I Jane (May 30, 2007)

NYEric-- in my 12 x12 greenhouse


----------



## L I Jane (May 30, 2007)

Eric it is all crammed in my 12 x 12 grnhse.The picture here was taken a few years ago when we recovered it in new fiberglass--hence the ladder showing through.& no plants


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Candace (May 30, 2007)

Your yard set-up looks great. Wish we had a big enough shady area to do that here. But, it gets so dry and hot even if I had it, it probably wouldn't work well. Bet you save some $$ on electricity costs not having to run an evap. cooler and fans.


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2007)

I set up a few plants outside. About a dozen (mostly to cut down on my lights by half.) Something I have always been afraid to do with my Paphs, but so far so good. I'm not sure they're getting enough sun but they aren't burning (yay!) and the tiny spiders that have moved in since Sunday are decimating my fungus gnat population! Wahoo!


----------



## rdhed (May 30, 2007)

OMG!....and I grumble when I have to water my 85 or so. Truly an addiction run amuck mixed with a little ocd.(lol) I have to say though, that I can easily see this happening especially with a greenhouse. Just curious if they are all named and if their id tags are still with them in the Fall?


----------



## Grandma M (May 31, 2007)

Your greenhouse looks wonderful.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2007)

H, send me some spiders too!


----------

